# New England Travel Adventures...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought I would stop by and invite you to come along (in spirit) on my travels. I started a travel blog of the weird and whimsical sights of New England. There's not much on it yet, an old cemetery, a waterfall, a hiking trail into the woods, but I am going to be adding to it so long as there isn't snow on the ground! Anyway, I am calling it Finding Marbles.

Rumor has it there's a gravestone a few towns over a man who was jailed for wearing a beard... the story gets more bizarre and it just seems like a fun excursion. 

Here's a few photos of sights already seen. 
*
Cathedral of the Pines - Rindge NH:*




























*Doane's Falls - Royalston MA*





































*Cemetery at Old Centre Royalston MA* (The stone isn't from anyone famous, it's just to highlight the artistry that went into slate stones of this period. At the bottom you'll find a rhyming quatrain, also very common.)


----------

